# Humminbird PiranhaMax Anleitung!



## pop2k (5. April 2008)

Hallo

Suche wie schon die überschrift schon sagt, eine Deutsche Anleitung zum PiranhaMax Echolot!!
Habe zwar das *[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]PiranhaMax 230 Portable, aber die Modelle Sollten  alle gleich sein.
Wer kann mir da helfen?
Danke.

MfG

Popeye

[/FONT][/FONT]*


----------



## Rostbratwurst (28. April 2008)

*AW: Humminbird PiranhaMax Anleitung!*

Hast du die Piranhamax-Anleitung schon?? Habe soeben mein PiranhaMax 230 Portable bekommen... Mit deutscher Anleitung die ich dir dann kopieren könnte...

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Clausiii (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Humminbird PiranhaMax Anleitung!*

Hallo
Ich bräuchte auch die Deutsche Anleitung für mein PIRANHAMAX 230. Wäre es möglich eine Kopie zu bekommen ???
Vielen Dank im voraus
Gruß Claus
P.S.: wie sind die Erfahrungswerte


clausiiii@arcor.de


----------



## Anina2 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Humminbird PiranhaMax Anleitung!*

Suche Deutsche Bedienungsanleitung *Humminbird PiranhaMax 150*


----------



## Jigg Toto (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Humminbird PiranhaMax Anleitung!*

Also ich hab ein gelbes Heft mit dazu bekommen!Anleitung für Piranha Max 150,160,170,180,190c


----------



## Paraflyer (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Humminbird PiranhaMax Anleitung!*

Hi, da würde ich doch gerne gleich mal die Frage stellen, wie ihr mit den Piranha´s zufrieden seit?

Möchte mir für zum Raubfischangeln in unseren Altrheinarmen gerne ein Echolot holen und stehe im mom noch zw. Eagle Cuda 350 C und dem Piranha Max 190 C.
Wäre super, wenn ihr mich da einwenig in der Kaufentscheidung behilflich sein könntet.

Grüsse

Flo


----------

